# Calibration system



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm looking for a good calibration system all in one for a NB. Needs to do projectors and TV sets and budget is about $500 thanks.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's a link to something from SpectraCal. $349

Here's a link to something from ChromaPure. $440


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

mechman said:


> Here's a link to something from SpectraCal. $349


Would there be any reason to upgrade to the Control package?




mechman said:


> Here's a link to something from ChromaPure. $440


Recommendation for this vs. the Calman bundle?

Regards,
sga2


----------



## michael tlv (Jun 23, 2009)

Greetings

http://store.spectracal.com/calman5/licenses

This compares the various versions of the software. More meter support in control ... like spectros.

You should be able to upgrade after the fact by talking to the software people. They usually just charge you the difference.

Both CP and CM software gets the job done. CM tends to be prettier... but may hold your hand too much and some people (like me) hate that.

Regards


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting a light meter from Amazon. The one that I'm looking at is the Dr.Meter Light Meter LX1010B with lcd display 50,000 Lux Luxmeter. My next question is how do you use it to get your readings of the light output from the projector thanks. :help:


----------



## michael tlv (Jun 23, 2009)

Greetings

Put up a 100% white window box on the screen and read it by pointing the meter to it. see if it is different than pointing the meter at the projector .. while standing at the screen.

regards


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks michael tlv for the reply. I forgot to ask on the meter there are three settings for range 2000, 20,000 and 100,000 which one should I use.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi michael tlv,
I tried out the light meter on 100% white window box got 12.4ft c. The reading pointing towards the projector I got 19.13ft c.


----------

